# Documents for Engineer australia- skilled assessment



## mhur31 (May 31, 2017)

Hi all,

I am a mechanical engineer by profession.

Last month i applied for Engineers Australia migration skill assessment.

Yesterday i received an update from Engineers Australia. 

1) They ask me to send the documents like previous company experience letter, pay slip, etc etc. My query is should i send original or colored copy as they have not mentioned regarding original or photocopy.

2) I submitted self declaration for the current company reference letter as my current employer is not ready to provide me reference letter (might be scared that i might leave the company soon or may be some other reason ). But in update, Engineers Australia asked me to provide a reference letter from current company.

Kindly please guide me.

All suggestions are whole heartedly acceptable.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

1) Scanned colored copies are sufficient.

2) Is it possible to obtain a letter from your supervisor stating your job duties?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhur31 (May 31, 2017)

Egyman @ None of my supervisors are ready to take the risk. That's the main issue. is their any other way?

regarding colored copy, but why they require the copy when i already uploaded in the portal.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Maybe it is not clear enough. As per MSA booklet, you just have to submit colored scanned copies of the originals.

For employment reference letter, please read page# 29 of MSA booklet. Try to read the options carefully to check if you can provide any such as promotion letter, offer letter and so on. 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Supporting documents*



Egyman said:


> Maybe it is not clear enough. As per MSA booklet, you just have to submit colored scanned copies of the originals.
> 
> For employment reference letter, please read page# 29 of MSA booklet. Try to read the options carefully to check if you can provide any such as promotion letter, offer letter and so on.
> 
> ...


Bro: I am getting ready for filing for EA-Assessment under Job Code:233511 Industrial Engineer

Can I submit work authorization--H1b copies with Company and dates valid for, instead of pay stubs or Tax forms ?

are the tax forms and pay stubs mandatory?

May 2009 to Oct 2010 -Company 1
Oct 2010 to Aug 2013 - Company 2
Aug 2013 to Sep 2014 - Company 3
Oct 2014 to Current - Company 4

The above is my History of employment I have work authorization- Issued by US immigration Department for all the above 4 companies--will this is be sufficient or Do I need to submit tax forms and pay stubs for the above 4 companies.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

US2AUS86 said:


> Bro: I am getting ready for filing for EA-Assessment under Job Code:233511 Industrial Engineer
> 
> Can I submit work authorization--H1b copies with Company and dates valid for, instead of pay stubs or Tax forms ?
> 
> ...




They are not, but the assessors sometimes ask for them. I provided only one payment slip out of 10 years work experience as this is the only one I had and got direct positive assessment.


It is still better to provide them, if possible, to avoid any possible further delay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhur31 (May 31, 2017)

[email protected] Txs bro, will try to ask my supervisor once again.

Anyways, is there anything to worry, because they are asking me a hard copy and i have never heard Engineers Australia ask for a hard copy.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

You are welcome bro

EA never asks for a hard copy as mentioned in MSA booklet. 

Assessors make mistakes sometimes. You better rescan with better quality and upload it again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhur31 (May 31, 2017)

[email protected] i went through their mail and its mentioned to send the document in sealed envelope.

Now whats this sealed envelope?

sorry i am stuck now?

I spoke to many agents and they say EA never ask this type of document? They say mine is something un usual case?

anyone have gone through this situation?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

mhur31 said:


> [email protected] i went through their mail and its mentioned to send the document in sealed envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You better call EA. This is the best option you have.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/Contact-Us



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kateina (Nov 9, 2016)

hi guys,

I have problem to receive references fom my employer, there is another possibility to submit to EA my duties to asseess me as Technologist Engineer? I have heard that my colleague from work can confirm my duties with certifying notary.


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey Egyman, iam also an expat living in Saudi Arabia. Do you know how can i get my supervisor's job reference letter notarized?


----------



## rameshm78 (Jul 11, 2018)

I had an issue with the EA assessor asking for a reference letter with more duties mentioned. As it was not possible, I wrote a mail to the assessor, through EA portal stating why iI could not provide another letter. The next morning I called up EA customer support and requested to be connected to my assessor. I was informed that the assessor was not in that day. The customer support person immediately forwarded my letter to the assessor but told me to expect a few weeks delay in getting a response. After that I went out of the house. When I checked the next day, I found that my assessment was passed by the assessor a couple of hours after I had called up EA.

So it is always better to call up EA and try to speak with the assessors. The people there are extremely helpful.


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

Were your duties written on a company letter head? or statutory declaration?


----------



## rameshm78 (Jul 11, 2018)

My duties were written on company letter head.


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

rameshm78 said:


> My duties were written on company letter head.


any idea if they are still accepting statutory declaration? My company wont approve putting responsibilities in their reference


----------



## rameshm78 (Jul 11, 2018)

My friend had got a declaration made by his colleague in Wipro about 5 years back and it worked. He is in Sydney now. Don't know if that rule has changed. This is why I advised on calling up the EA customer support during their office hours and request to speak with your assessor. If you speak with him/ her directly, they'll help you in resolving the issue, as 90% people will be facing this issue. Those people are there to help you get assessed. It's best you give the assessor what he or she is looking for. Another friend's assessor exchanged several mails with him and helped him through many issues. 

Ensure that you have sent a mail with the same query written on it. So in case customer support is unable to connect you to the assessor, they can forward your mail to the assessor.


----------



## rameshm78 (Jul 11, 2018)

My friend had got a declaration made by his colleague in Wipro about 5 years back and it worked. He is in Sydney now. Don't know if that rule has changed. This is why I advised on calling up the EA customer support during their office hours and request to speak with your assessor. If you speak with him/ her directly, they'll help you in resolving the issue, as 90% people will be facing this issue. Those people are there to help you get assessed. It's best you give the assessor what he or she is looking for. Another friend's assessor exchanged several mails with him and helped him through many issues. 

Ensure that you have sent a mail with the same query written on it. So in case customer support is unable to connect you to the assessor, they can forward your mail to the assessor.


----------

